
Pure CSS Transitions in intercooler.js - carsongross
http://intercoolerjs.org/docs.html#transitions
======
floor__
How is it pure CSS if you need jquery and the intercooler.js library?

~~~
carsongross
It's pure CSS transitions of AJAX content swaps, so you never need to write
any javascript as a user.

But, yes, intercooler is all about AJAX, so there is some javascript involved.

~~~
floor__
Pretty cool just misleading.

